# I need your prayer Fiancee left



## quality hunter (May 3, 2007)

I really need your prayers. I was suppose to get married in three weeks and go to Cancun. Well we decided two days ago to postpone it for a while ok. Then she end up at her ex boy friends house the next day. We have been involved deeply in an amazing church. Started Coed softball last week and I am madly in love with this female. Please pray for me I am almost 35 and its been a rough ride for me.

James


----------



## BuckinFish (May 3, 2007)

prayers are with you buddy,  i was there two years ago, its hard and will get harder, but you gotta believe you will be ok because there is a reason for everything...and i mean EVERYTHING!!! Dont lose your faith or anything for that matter.  Keep your head up............prayer sent!


----------



## Count Down (May 3, 2007)

If you're in an amazing church, then stay focused on that.  Just stay focused on something healthy, everything else will work out...

I'm sorry for you circumsatnces, but it's better to have it happen now than in (4) weeks....

Stay focused....!


----------



## mwalker1313 (May 3, 2007)

Count Down said:


> If you're in an amazing church, then stay focused on that.  Just stay focused on something healthy, everything else will work out...
> 
> I'm sorry for you circumsatnces, but it's better to have it happen now than in (4) weeks....
> 
> Stay focused....!



agree may be hard to hear but maybe it wasn't  meant to be, Kinda like that ole saying about loving something set it free if it was meant to be it will comeback. Just gotta stay positive all will workout in the end.


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 3, 2007)

been there it will  all work out but let me be honest if they leave one time it will happen again keep that in mind


----------



## Jasper (May 3, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Handgunner (May 3, 2007)

Prayers sent.

Remember though that everything happens for a reason, and while you may not see it right now, God does have a plan for you.

And it may be hard to realize it now, but you WILL get over this...

God be with you.   I know it's hard.  Just remain strong and keep focused.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 3, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> Prayers sent.
> 
> Remember though that everything happens for a reason, and while you may not see it right now, God does have a plan for you.
> 
> ...



I agree, couldnt have put it better myself.

Sending prayers for strength and peace of mind.
God Bless


----------



## Just BB (May 3, 2007)

Double prayers sent, anyone that has ever gone through something similar understands the hurt you are dealing with. Hang in there and know that you are in our hearts and prayers


----------



## quality hunter (May 3, 2007)

Man its tough. I just went thru a divorce two years ago. This woman was everything I was looking for and I treated her like a queen. I got a little jealous which is a sin when her ex boyfriend would call. It just did not seem right to me and thats who she went back too. She said he was a loser and left him. She was looking for somone like me finacially stable and knows where his place is in the family. She has a 7 year old daughter and I have never had a kid so I was trying my best to adapt. Hi felt like her daughter really liked me but she says i dont know how to be a family man. It takes time. Sorry for the vent. She was everything the best cook in the world and we got along great. We even saved ourself for one another even though we had past experiences. Its really hurts guys. Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 3, 2007)

You need all the support and prayer from your church family that you can get...  so as not to make an unwise move.  I'll be praying...  

I nearly made horrific mistakes in my 20's but I waited, struggled and waited for the 'right' one...  and finally married (1st time) when I was 35!  She was worth the wait and sooo much more, I couldn't imagine life w/o her.  Sure I would'a liked to have been married earlier, but no regrets! 
Don't make any hasty decisions now, esp. with her being the one to leave.  Get your mind on other things now while this goes on; and esp. focus on the Lord and His love for you.  If I were in your shoes, I'd be at my fav fishing hole for several hours...   God n' nature...  nothing better to soothe the emotions...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (May 3, 2007)

Prayers are sent. Hang in there and trust the Lord!


----------



## Goatwoman (May 3, 2007)

*Prayer*

Put it in the Lords hands and He will help you take care of the situation.  We will be praying for you. Trust in the Lord !!


----------



## Thanatos (May 4, 2007)

There are 6 billion people on earth. 50% of them are women. SO now you have 2,999,999,999 more choices. If she left the day after yall decided to post-pone the wedding she aint worth waiting on man. Maybe this is God giving you the sign to move on. Then again maybe not...


----------



## Paymaster (May 4, 2007)

My Prayers for you are added. There is some good advice here,Trust in The Lord. He will get you thru it.


----------



## quality hunter (May 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. We just played coed softball on Sunday with the the church and then attented the new member dinner for her. This came out of left field and she seemed so happy. I guess by me acting irratinal and getting mad at her about her going to the guys house that she dated tues eve and leaving me no way to contact her made her mad but she deceived me and it hurt.

James


----------



## crackerdave (May 5, 2007)

Keep your eyes wide open and focused on Jesus.
Prayers sent-please stay with your church family no matter what happens with your girlfriend. Bad relationships hurt,but we get over them and move on if we have to.


----------



## THREEJAYS (May 6, 2007)

rangerdave said:


> Keep your eyes wide open and focused on Jesus.
> Prayers sent-please stay with your church family no matter what happens with your girlfriend. Bad relationships hurt,but we get over them and move on if we have to.



Amen


----------



## quality hunter (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the prayers guys this thing is still killing me but I am getting a little more peace eeach day.

James


----------



## 60Grit (May 6, 2007)

Focus on God and what he needs you for in His plan,  everything else will fall into place.


----------



## quality hunter (May 6, 2007)

Its hard guys being a single man living alone and my mind keeps working. I really wish I had a second chance but she said she needed time to think about things and I have heard that many times before I think its just a cop out. We were buying wedding stuff just last weekend how can things turn so fast.


----------



## brofoster (May 7, 2007)

I don't know, seems like you saved yourself a big headache.  If she was willing to put things off, and then be at her exboyfriends house the next day; she was headed there anyway.  Probably had been talking to him all along.  If you are having issue like that this early in the game, there should be no talk whatsoever of marriage.  I think you should broaden your circle and get involved with other people.  Not intimate, just socialize.  If companionship is what you are looking for, maybe there is a good girl at the church you speak of.  Either way don't push the issue, it is only going to hurt and get worse.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 7, 2007)

hang in there James!


----------



## quality hunter (May 7, 2007)

Thanks again for all your support. I have been hurt so many times I think I am just going to give up on women.


----------



## Havana Dude (May 7, 2007)

*Exactly*



brofoster said:


> I don't know, seems like you saved yourself a big headache.  If she was willing to put things off, and then be at her exboyfriends house the next day; she was headed there anyway.  Probably had been talking to him all along.  If you are having issue like that this early in the game, there should be no talk whatsoever of marriage.  I think you should broaden your circle and get involved with other people.  Not intimate, just socialize.  If companionship is what you are looking for, maybe there is a good girl at the church you speak of.  Either way don't push the issue, it is only going to hurt and get worse.



Definately don't force the issue. I'm sure your hurt, heck we've all been there, but talk to someone who has married one and had em do that to em. It hurts in the wallet then more than the heart. The heck with her, go find somebody else. She don't deserve you buddy. Keep your head up, you sure won't find one looking at your shoes.


----------



## AthensMarine (May 7, 2007)

*My man....*



quality hunter said:


> Thanks again for all your support. I have been hurt so many times I think I am just going to give up on women.



Give up on women?  You can't...couldn't even if you tried.  Seriously, this girl did you a HUGE favor.  Anyone that's been through a divorce will tell you this.  You think you hurt now?  Try being married to her for 4 or 5 years, have 3 year old kid and THEN she decides she isn't "happy".  

No my man...she didn't hurt you...she did you a HUGE favor!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 7, 2007)

AthensMarine said:


> Give up on women?  You can't...couldn't even if you tried.  Seriously, this girl did you a HUGE favor.  Anyone that's been through a divorce will tell you this.  You think you hurt now?  Try being married to her for 4 or 5 years, have 3 year old kid and THEN she decides she isn't "happy".
> 
> No my man...she didn't hurt you...she did you a HUGE favor!



What are you trying to say Denny?


----------



## AthensMarine (May 7, 2007)

*uhhh....I know somebody that happened to.*



Arrow3 said:


> What are you trying to say Denny?


----------



## firebreather (May 8, 2007)

*god's plan*



scooter1 said:


> Focus on God and what he needs you for in His plan,  everything else will fall into place.



   Thru my divorce it was rough ,but god does have a plan . don't go looking ,.,just take care of business .and she will fall in your lap and it will be right,, you'll know ,I did an i'm a happy man as ever with the best wife any one could ask 4  JUST FOCUS


----------



## quality hunter (May 9, 2007)

The latest is. She is living with her ex saying its nothing sleeping in the same bed and wanting me to wait on her she needs time. This is killing me. I am praying but this does not sound right. She said it would kill her to see me with someone else but look whats she is doing to me. She says there is nothing going on its just a friend but sleeping in the same bed. I was doing better until I saw her today and talked to her. Please pray for me.

James


----------



## Havana Dude (May 9, 2007)

*She's got to go!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dude I feel bad for ya, but it's time to face the music and send her on her way. NOW is the time not later. This picture will never leave your head if you marry this girl. There will always be a bit of mistrust, and in a marriage, that ain't healthy. This is your business and your decision, but no way would I stick around for this kind of treatment. She's lying to you bud. Time to realize that and move on. Sorry to seem so blunt, but thats the way I see it.


----------



## garndawg (May 10, 2007)

quality hunter said:


> The latest is. She is living with her ex saying its nothing sleeping in the same bed and wanting me to wait on her she needs time. This is killing me. I am praying but this does not sound right. She said it would kill her to see me with someone else but look whats she is doing to me. She says there is nothing going on its just a friend but sleeping in the same bed. I was doing better until I saw her today and talked to her. Please pray for me.
> 
> James



OK, I gotta' say something here.  It is TIME to LEAVE!

Please, please, take it from somebody who been there, just like this.  You do NOT want her to come back.  It'll feel great for a short time...until she does it again.  And you'll take her back again...and she'll do it again.

Because she knows you'll always be there...taking it.

Did this, bought the @$%&* Tshirt, too.  Dated, engaged, she cheated, breakup, she comes back all sorry and everything.  Get engaged again, she cheats AGAIN, breakup, et. al.  Then she comes back, again.  And I take her back, again.  (Yeah, I was stupid, I know.)

So we get engaged, get married (oh, BTW, she was cheating AGAIN before and after our wedding...), stumble and choke along for a year before she tells me she wants a divorce.

Leave, James.

Please.

For the Love of God, LEAVE!

And I am NOT taking the Lord's Name in vain, here.  I'm deadly serious.

This will NOT improve.

Ever.

It took me a year to clear my head.  And I've been furious with letting myself be led so far down that path.  Seemed like the right thing to do at the time...

Leave.

Please.


----------



## MudDucker (May 10, 2007)

quality hunter said:


> The latest is. She is living with her ex saying its nothing sleeping in the same bed and wanting me to wait on her she needs time. This is killing me. I am praying but this does not sound right. She said it would kill her to see me with someone else but look whats she is doing to me. She says there is nothing going on its just a friend but sleeping in the same bed. I was doing better until I saw her today and talked to her. Please pray for me.
> 
> James



Hogwash...more than likely she is lieing.  Count your blessings and move on brother!


----------



## cobb (May 10, 2007)

garndawg is right on, this will happen over and over if you let it...move on, stay focused on work and church, family, friends, etc...I know this all seems HUGE right now, but in the big picture, it is going to be soo small when you look at it in the future. prayer sent.


----------



## AthensMarine (May 10, 2007)

*Well my man...it's over.  Period.*



quality hunter said:


> The latest is. She is living with her ex saying its nothing sleeping in the same bed and wanting me to wait on her she needs time. This is killing me. I am praying but this does not sound right. She said it would kill her to see me with someone else but look whats she is doing to me. She says there is nothing going on its just a friend but sleeping in the same bed. I was doing better until I saw her today and talked to her. Please pray for me.
> 
> James



First off, this person has little to zero respect for you.  IF she comes back to you, which is no way going to happen, she will have absolutely no respect for you.  This WILL happen again.  No one is going to stay with someone they do not respect...not for the long haul.
If you never attain anything in this life, the ONE thing that belongs to YOU and only YOU, is your dignity.  DO NOT give that away.  If you do, something REALLY bad will happen....you will lose respect for yourself.
You need to do the hard thing...the RIGHT thing and cut off any and all communication with this person.

**edited to add:  Love is not a one way street.  Marriage is hard enough when the two of you are head over heels in love and it's a perfect match.  I mean it is HARD work staying married....even under the BEST of circumstances.  Anyone that tells you otherwise is lying.  
With you two....given all that has happened...it'll be next to impossible.


----------



## quality hunter (May 10, 2007)

This support has been the biggest help. I tried for the last time. I told her this morning after yesturday I will never take her back and thats a 100 percent guarantee. I told her I hope she finds happiness one day but it will not be with me.


----------



## elfiii (May 10, 2007)

"I heard some people talkin just the other day.

They said you were gonna put me on a shelf

I got some news for you

And you'll soon find out its' true

Then you'll have to eat your lunch all by yourself

But me I'm already gone...."

Better days are coming my friend. Go get the Eagles Greatest Hits CD, select "Already Gone" and crank up the volume. You'll feel better in no time.


----------



## dixie (May 10, 2007)

QH, your prayer request was answered before you ask for it, you found out BEFORE you married her. Congrats!!!


----------



## Havana Dude (May 10, 2007)

quality hunter said:


> This support has been the biggest help. I tried for the last time. I told her this morning after yesturday I will never take her back and thats a 100 percent guarantee. I told her I hope she finds happiness one day but it will not be with me.


----------



## MrgreenJeans (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like you deverve better than her anyway.


----------



## BuckinFish (May 11, 2007)

quality hunter said:


> Its hard guys being a single man living alone and my mind keeps working. I really wish I had a second chance but she said she needed time to think about things and I have heard that many times before I think its just a cop out. We were buying wedding stuff just last weekend how can things turn so fast.



buddy it just does happen, i was with what i thought "the one" was, she pushed for a ring, i gave it to her,  we went to new york and planned probably 80% of the wedding with her family, then she broke up with me two days after we got back.  I went through a horrible time, but never lost my faith.  Id go throw a baseball against a log every day and talk to God out loud.  Do anything you can to keep from sitting around all day, and you have to talk to God because hes there.  
Its been a year and a half and i actually saw her with another guy two nights ago, i had always been scared about that...but i was fine and i know shes not what i want, and youll be fine too.  Just understand it takes time and the only things that happen in life are the things that are meant to be.  Remember hindsight is 20/20...youll understand that soon.


----------



## fatboy84 (May 11, 2007)

quality hunter said:


> This support has been the biggest help. I tried for the last time. I told her this morning after yesturday I will never take her back and thats a 100 percent guarantee. I told her I hope she finds happiness one day but it will not be with me.



That is great to hear.....Sorry you had to go through it but better to break it off now.

She is testing the waters to see if her ex has changed whatever caused them problems before and hoping you would still be there if she decided it wouldn't work with her ex.  Taking a test drive so to speak.

Hang in there and hand it all over to God.


----------



## Paymaster (May 11, 2007)

quality hunter said:


> This support has been the biggest help. I tried for the last time. I told her this morning after yesturday I will never take her back and thats a 100 percent guarantee. I told her I hope she finds happiness one day but it will not be with me.



Sounds like you have made a good decision to me.


----------



## Buckbuster (May 11, 2007)

If you were to take her back later she would always know she could get away with this kind of stuff again. Stay away from her. You don't realize it right now but this is one of the best things to happen to you. Saves you a lot of grief, heartache, and tons of money. You would be better off living out in the woods under a tarp


----------



## quality hunter (May 11, 2007)

Now she asking for me back she made a mistake. I told her she needs to get a life and grow up and then she wants to come back after I say that. No way man. Thanks for the help. I knew it would not take it long for her to figure out.


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 11, 2007)

do not take her back i have been there and tried that it does not work


----------



## fatboy84 (May 11, 2007)

quality hunter said:


> Now she asking for me back she made a mistake. I told she needs to get a life and grow up and then she wants to come back after I say that. No way man. Thanks for the help. I knew it would not take it long for her to figure out.



Her test drive was over.... at least for now.

Hold strong.  You will be fine.


----------



## Handgunner (May 12, 2007)

She made her bed, let her lay in it.

Sounds like you're doing the right thing.  Stay strong and know that it DOES get better!  

Things happen for a reason.


----------



## jmharris23 (May 12, 2007)

Easier said than done but I would start looking at cutting the lines and moving on!! Sounds like you got saved from an even worse fate. I am praying for you and her.


----------



## TIMSCHC (May 12, 2007)

prayers sent and good luck been there done that i feel for you it will get better


----------



## AthensMarine (May 14, 2007)

*More advice...*



quality hunter said:


> Now she asking for me back she made a mistake. I told her she needs to get a life and grow up and then she wants to come back after I say that. No way man. Thanks for the help. I knew it would not take it long for her to figure out.


RUN!!!! RUN!!!!! RUN!!!!!
Cut off all contact and don't look back!


----------



## quality hunter (May 14, 2007)

Guys I am trying hard I made a stupid mistake by pouring out my heart to her today again just because I love this girl and she does not know what she wants. The fact is she is living with her ex saying nothing is going on and she keeps holding the door open I guess in case things dont work out. If I dont cutt of contact this is going to get to me. Its easier said than done. But we had so much fun together and I am 35 years old. I had more fun with her than I have ever had in my life. I have to let go but she confuses me by saying she wants to come back and then changes her mind. Truly this is someone I dont need to marry and need to face the facts. She has a 7 year old daughter involved and its not good for her. I introduced my ex to church and she loved it and then she runs out. Keep the prayers coming its harder than it should be.


----------



## 60Grit (May 14, 2007)

quality hunter said:


> Guys I am trying hard I made a stupid mistake by pouring out my heart to her today again just because I love this girl and she does not know what she wants. The fact is she is living with her ex saying nothing is going on and she keeps holding the door open I guess in case things dont work out. If I dont cutt of contact this is going to get to me. Its easier said than done. But we had so much fun together and I am 35 years old. I had more fun with her than I have ever had in my life. I have to let go but she confuses me by saying she wants to come back and then changes her mind. Truly this is someone I dont need to marry and need to face the facts. She has a 7 year old daughter involved and its not good for her. I introduced my ex to church and she loved it and then she runs out. Keep the prayers coming its harder than it should be.


 
Quit slighting yourself with the 35 year old remarks. You are very young and have many, many good years and opportunities before you.

As for her leaving the door open, I would say it is more like she is pouring gas on the fire and enjoying watching you burn up in it.

She is trying to have her cake and eat it too, and lying to everyone in the process, including herself.

I'd never be able to trust a liar myself. There are much better quality fish for you to catch.


----------



## Handgunner (May 14, 2007)

quality hunter said:


> Guys I am trying hard I made a stupid mistake by pouring out my heart to her today again just because I love this girl and she does not know what she wants. The fact is she is living with her ex saying nothing is going on and she keeps holding the door open I guess in case things dont work out. If I dont cutt of contact this is going to get to me. Its easier said than done. But we had so much fun together and I am 35 years old. I had more fun with her than I have ever had in my life. I have to let go but she confuses me by saying she wants to come back and then changes her mind. Truly this is someone I dont need to marry and need to face the facts. She has a 7 year old daughter involved and its not good for her. I introduced my ex to church and she loved it and then she runs out. Keep the prayers coming its harder than it should be.


She's playing you like a fiddle.


----------



## dapper dan (May 14, 2007)

I started reading this thinking something bad happened to her. But then this. DUDE, SACK UP. Hey bro I am Rotten Coastie Guy. LOL, i'm here for a few years and gone, and have fun dating around. I had one chic break my heart and I vowed never again. You live , you learn. You have Fun, cuddleing, playing kissy face, and giveing rasberries to there tummy and its all good, till they test you.  She tested you. This chic is giving you a load of cr-ap . Your 35 , you know what you want, she doesn't. Listen to LEX and TERRY. Or even call them. Seriously. We all loved and lost. And as men it's our right to be pssssd . And say NO MORE.  And my prayers will be that you stick to your guns and say peace out. She's definitly not the one. For her to be the one. You have to imagine you are dieing in a hospital old and gray, and you have this old blue haired liverspotted lady holding your hand. If you think that you'de die if she wasn't there. Then you found the right one. Chances are she doesn't feel this way about you. So return the favor and don't think of her like that either and tell her peace out!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (May 14, 2007)

I know it's killing you, but I'm sure everyone on here has been through it, give it a couple of weeks and you will get over here, start running, excercising and going out, but stay in the church and be faithful to your self. I'll pray for you my friend. Another thing, she will try to come back, I guarantee you, be strong and make sure you don't take her back. I don't want to upset you, but you don't back to your ex just to be friends and sleep in the same bed


----------



## TopWater94 (Jun 12, 2007)

As i am writing this I am asking God to give you the strength you need in order to see the big picture of his will. I cant understand what you are going through friend but I want you to know that there are good ppl on here who keep there word. God bless and good luck


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2007)

I haven't read all of the post so forgive me if I missed something.
 But IMHO if there is a possibilty with her being reunited with her husband you are wrong for being in the picture.


----------



## Goatwoman (Jun 13, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !! Hang in there , keep your faith and God will be there for you.


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 13, 2007)

Kick her to the curb and do not look back. Count your blessings that she is doing this now and not later.  She is not worth waiting on.  There are a lot of good cooks in a lot of different restaraunts go eat there.  There are better choices out there for sure.  Just how long did you guys date anyway?


----------

